# 2 failed IUD attempts



## Manugal1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Question, have never had this come up and am looking for info.  A provider attempted to insert IUD and upon retraction of the applicator to re-sound, the IUD had expelled itself at the externa os.  Another IUD was obtained and was attempted again, it was aborted due to pt's toleratation.  Can I bill for two IUD Insertions 58300 with the modifier with modifier 53 Discontinued on both?  What a tricky one.  Thanks in advance.  

Diane


----------



## jrwclean (Jun 11, 2015)

*Previous discussion*

Perhaps this thread will help:

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=39372


----------

